# hgvc current price(s)



## R Yoder (Apr 5, 2011)

My wife and I are HGVC owners and were just wandering if anyone could give us an idea what the current retail price(s) are for a 1 BR platinum and/or a 2 BR platinum in Orlando?  We don't need specific but it has been a number of years since our last purchase and were trying to decide if the prices had changed that drastically or not.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## logan115 (Apr 5, 2011)

ryoder said:


> My wife and I are HGVC owners and were just wandering if anyone could give us an idea what the current retail price(s) are for a 1 BR platinum and/or a 2 BR platinum in Orlando?  We don't need specific but it has been a number of years since our last purchase and were trying to decide if the prices had changed that drastically or not.
> Thanks for the help.



I'm not an HGVC expert so I can't explain the merits (if any) of direct purchases vs resale, but assuming you don't need the minimal (and very expensive) perks that may be offered by buying retail save yourself THOUSANDS of dollars and buy your next contract on the resale market.

Do some digging around in the forum here and ask lots of questions, in the process you'll be amazed how much money you saved yourself.

Chris


----------



## R Yoder (Apr 5, 2011)

*that's my question ...*

If I don't know the current prices of the units I can't possibly appreciate the savings in a resale, thus the question. 

I have to compare today's prices and not earlier prices.  

Can anyone give me a general idea of the prices?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rangerusa1111 (Apr 5, 2011)

*HGVC Price (Estimates)*

On the resale market I would guess that you could find a Platinum 2BR in the 10,000 - 12,500 dollar range that would be approved for sale.  The HGVC direct purchase from Hilton would most likely cost $25,000 - $35,000 dollars.  This is just an estimated range.  Free Market economics apply to the buying and selling of timeshares.


----------



## R Yoder (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks, Ranger.
What sacrifices will we have if we buy resale?  
What additional costs would there be?


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 5, 2011)

ryoder said:


> Thanks, Ranger.
> What sacrifices will we have if we buy resale?
> What additional costs would there be?



Resale purchases cannot be used to qualify for elite status that begins at 14K club-points.
Its a small loss, since the perks are hardly worth the extra $10-12K that it would cost you.
There are HGVC owners who thoroughly enjoy their elite status and its perks.
..._either they are filthy rich, or simply could not find a better use for their money._

Otherwise, resale points are treated just like retail points and you are a full-fledged member.
Your membership card may even reflect the date of the orignal purchase by your seller.

Costs? Well, maybe a few hundred $$ for a closing company to help you process the sale
... _which is a mere trifle compared to your savings_.


----------



## rgong (Apr 5, 2011)

Rangerusa1111 said:


> On the resale market I would guess that you could find a Platinum 2BR in the 10,000 - 12,500 dollar range that would be approved for sale.  The HGVC direct purchase from Hilton would most likely cost $25,000 - $35,000 dollars.  This is just an estimated range.  Free Market economics apply to the buying and selling of timeshares.



In January we went to a sales presentation at HGVC Parc Soleil and were quoted a 1BR gold season (3400 pts) for $19K+ (deeded at HGVC Las Vegas Strip). So I imagine a 2BR platinum has to retail for at least $35K-$40K, more for Hawaii.


----------



## cbh1011 (Apr 5, 2011)

We bought direct last Friday at Parc Soleil -- I think the 7000 pts, $1200 MF option was around a $30k downstroke.  We didn't go for that, but opted for a bi-annual contract for 4800 pts, ~ $800 MF -- every other year.  That went for around $15500 with some bonus points, etc.

I rescinded after finding this site, and realizing I could do better in resale.  That's my next move....  

Speaking of... It seems to me that HGVC gives the most flexibility of the points programs, and it's likely we buy into Orlando (lower MF) and look to trade into other HGVC properties and RCI.


----------



## rgong (Apr 6, 2011)

cbh1011 said:


> Speaking of... It seems to me that HGVC gives the most flexibility of the points programs, and it's likely we buy into Orlando (lower MF) and look to trade into other HGVC properties and RCI.



You may also want to check out the Vegas HGVC properties - they tend to have a lower combined [MF + RE taxes] bill. We bought after the presentation at Parc Soleil as well, then rescinded after finding TUG. But originally our purchase was deeded at HGVC Las Vegas Strip, which turns out to have just about the lowest MF + taxes of all the properties -- at least for the time being since the MF's are artificially low because of active developer sales there. But overall, when you look at the numbers, the Las Vegas resorts tend to be lower. Check out the summary post from the 2011 MF thread.


----------



## jdunn1 (Apr 6, 2011)

I mostly want to write on this post to say congrats for finding TUG and saving a lot of money.

I know this is the Hilton board and you are looking into buying a HGVC property but if what you are really trying to find is the most flexible points system, then I think Worldmark is something you should look into.  Worldmark is definately not as elegant as HGVC and if you are like me when I first heard about Worldmark, you probably have never heard of them before, but I believe worldmark is the best kept secret in all of timesharing.

About two years ago I looked into buying a HGVC resale.  This was before Hilton was really exercising ROFR but I still found the price to be kind of high and that stopped me.  However, I was more than convinced HGVC was the best timeshare becuse of how nice the resorts were, it was a points based system, and I thought it was the best trader in RCI. But after loosing out on a few HGVC weeks on ebay, I started to give up on getting a Hilton.

Then, I discovered Worldmark (which is managed by Wyhdham).  There is a Wyndham board on TUG and Worldmark is grouped into that board with lots more information than I can tell you.  The buy in costs (resale of coarse) are so much less than buying into HGVC, it should be a crime.

Since I think you mostly want to trade within HGVC, then I think you need to buy a HGVC resale but for trading outside HGVC, I highly recomend that you look into purchasing a small worldmark points package.  You may be able to buy a smaller HGVC package for use within that system and a small Worldmark package for trading and save lots and lots of money over buying a larger HGVC contract.

Worldmark is the #1 trader in RCI.  Nothing, not even HGVC resorts have more pull in RCI and worldmark owners have priority over other RCI traders.  Doesn't make sense but for lots of reasons like RCI is owned by Wyndham who in return manages Worldmark, it just works out that Worldmark is #1 in RCI.  On top of that, Worldmark also trades in II, so you have access to Marriott and Hyatts and Four Seasons.  Worldmark pulls EVERYTHING in II, but it doesn't get to pull first like it does in RCI.

The maint fees for WM are so cheap compared to the other name brand timeshares, there just isn't a comparison.  There are strong pros and cons to both HGVC and Worldmark but for trading in RCI and or/ Interval International, I do not think you will find anything with more pull or less buy-in and maint fees then Worldmark.

...to give you a very rough idea of costs for WM.  A resale contract for 10k Worldmark points, which is enough for a 2 bedroom in any RCI or II resort during HIGH season and at most Worldmark resorts will run about $5-6k inclusive of all fees.  The dues for those points will be about $600 a year.

...very similar banking and borrowing rules to HGVC except there are no fees for banking so it is possible to buy a smaller contract and use banking and borrowing for trading or larger units.

Please check it out.



cbh1011 said:


> We bought direct last Friday at Parc Soleil -- I think the 7000 pts, $1200 MF option was around a $30k downstroke.  We didn't go for that, but opted for a bi-annual contract for 4800 pts, ~ $800 MF -- every other year.  That went for around $15500 with some bonus points, etc.
> 
> I rescinded after finding this site, and realizing I could do better in resale.  That's my next move....
> 
> Speaking of... It seems to me that HGVC gives the most flexibility of the points programs, and it's likely we buy into Orlando (lower MF) and look to trade into other HGVC properties and RCI.


----------

